

A Software Secretary That Takes Charge  - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/14/business/14stream.htm

======
bootload
_"... A different tack has been taken by the entrepreneur Patrick W. Grady. He
has put together a technology team at Rearden Commerce that has already begun
to reach a business audience with an “intelligent” personal assistant oriented
toward travel and entertainment. It will be available early next year for
nonbusiness customers as well.

Rearden is one of Silicon Valley’s most significantly financed but least known
start-ups. ..."_

Reads like a sub ~ <http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html> you can read
about it (the placement in the NYT tech section) before you can demo it.

 _"... I set out to deliver on the longstanding ‘holy grail of user-centric
computing,’ a ‘personal Internet assistant.’ ... Have Mr. Grady or CALO or
Siri cracked the code in the half-decade-long quest for a software personal
assistant? Ordinary computer users will soon have a chance to find out ..."_

Better than say Stikkit (folded into Twitter) or RTM ~
<http://www.rememberthemilk.com/> ?

